# Dust free carpentry in customers home?



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I just replaced a few damaged floor boards in the middle of a room using a TS55 and a Bosch Vac090. There was a little dust left in the area but overall I was very impressed.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I would also like a "dust free" hardwood floor table saw cutting system.
So there's formaldehyde and aluminum oxide on prefinished hardwood, breathing wood dust is carcinogenic, I've thought of adding an air scrubber in conjunction with efficient cutting system inside, still ripping outside with an air mover propelling dust exhaust away.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

needs glasses said:


> Anyone have a dust collection set up they use in customers home?
> 
> I did a job a while ago where I had to work in an apartment and ended up with a lot of dust.
> 
> ...


Festool of course! Their whole business revolves around dust extraction and quality. Be careful though! I never though I would buy any tool as "overpriced" as Festool, now I have ten of their tools, and I remodel bathrooms for a living!


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

This will help a lot in keeping you work area cleaner.

http://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-72957-Portable-Filtration-System/dp/B0026RHATE


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw that rigid at a pawn shop on the floor, tilted it about an inch and walked away. I'm looking for a 1200-2000 cfm, cost-availability of replacement filters(chemical removal)dispersement of air, compact, and highly portable are some of my concerns. 
That may work for some, just have to figure volume requirements.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

I made a box to hold an air mover, it has two 20x20" filters on the sides for intake, and an opening for the exhaust. I have only used it in the shop, but if I needed it on a job I would use it but probably with ducting on the exhaust out a window. It works well in the shop when running the table saw (unisaw with no DC). 

I have used the track saw and midi inside, however make sure that the bag is not full, or close to it.


----------

